# Advice while on HCG?



## denialchild45 (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm new here and did do some searching about HCG and found these posts to be helpful, but not necessarily everything I'm looking for :

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/4608-Good-read-for-those-considering-trt?highlight=chorionic 
http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/10627-bloods-done-need-an-understanding?highlight=chorionic 

A little bit of back story to help out any replies:
At 16 I was diagnosed with testicular cancer, unfortunate, but I was able to beat it and am lucky to be alive.  Unfortunately, due to that I am left producing low testosterone.  I'm 25 about to be 26 and the levels are quite low (200 via my last blood draw).  To try and preserve fertility, the doctor has put me on HCG (1,000iu/3x weekly) instead of straight Test.  And yes, I know that's quite a bit of HCG from my research.  Note, I will also be taking this for at least 6 months (according to the Endo).  

I am on my second week of this and have changed my diet.  Down 12lbs which is great (trying to drop 40lb).  I know there is that Simeons Protocol that everyone tries while on this and I'm not too interested in that. 

 What I am interested in, is trying to maximize leaning out and building muscle while I'm at it.  Previous attempts haven't been that successful, and according to my doc, my very low t levels were a major culprit. 

If you have any recommendations (what kind of diet, caloric intake, exercises, heavy or light lifting?), please shoot 'em my way.
Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Mar 19, 2015)

You really should ask about diet in the diet section and training in the training section ect ect

As far as the hcg goes thats not going to help you lose weight or gain weight. Its hcg not test. So are you trying to preserve your fertility? If so than you dont want to be taking test as that has a negative impact on spermatogenesis. Im surprised your doc doesnt have you on clomid as well...hcg is only part of the signal that your body needs to create sperm.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Mar 19, 2015)

Stupid a$$ phone


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 19, 2015)

Are you actually trying to have a baby now? Because if it's for having a baby a year or two down the road that wont work. 

If that's the case I would do the test now and when it's baby making time hit the clomid and hcg then.


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 19, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Are you actually trying to have a baby now? Because if it's for having a baby a year or two down the road that wont work.
> 
> If that's the case I would do the test now and when it's baby making time hit the clomid and hcg then.



Question,
Is this for extra assurance? 
I don't plan on kids anytime soon but the little i read people were able to conceive just being on test, some even on cycles involving multiple compounds...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 19, 2015)

TriniJuice said:


> Question,
> Is this for extra assurance?
> I don't plan on kids anytime soon but the little i read people were able to conceive just being on test, some even on cycles involving multiple compounds...


Yeah the best I can say from just observation is it seems like it's a 50/50 shot. If you really want to go nuts get hmg, hcg and clomid.


----------



## denialchild45 (Mar 19, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> You really should ask about diet in the diet section and training in the training section ect ect
> 
> As far as the hcg goes thats not going to help you lose weight or gain weight. Its hcg not test. So are you trying to preserve your fertility? If so than you dont want to be taking test as that has a negative impact on spermatogenesis. Im surprised your doc doesnt have you on clomid as well...hcg is only part of the signal that your body needs to create sperm.



As far as which sub-forum to post, noted.  Just thought that I would put it all in the HRT/TRT since my questions were directly related to the effects of training/dieting while on HCG.

I've heard from others that it does help to lose weight?

Yes, trying to preserve.  I do have some Clomid leftover from his original prescription, but that gave me horrible mood swings.

No, I am not trying to have a baby at the moment.  Basically due to the effects/surgery of having Cancer and he's trying to jumpstart my body into producing more t and raise sperm count with the use of HCG so that I can eventually be taken off of it.  The reason he didn't go for straight testosterone is he was afraid it was kill my body's ability to produce sperm since I do have a low count.


----------



## denialchild45 (May 6, 2015)

Just wanted to stop in for an update- so I'm down about 25lbs, 3inches off my waist, 5 inches or so off my mid section since I started the HCG.  My levels have gone up from 187 to 472 (no gym).

Now that I'm cleared to go to the gym, I'm excited to actually be able to start seeing results from efforts rather than little to no improvement when my levels were so low.


----------

